# Men's suit color



## fredtgreco (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry for asking a silly question, but I need some practical and non-theological advice. I am contemplating buying a suit that is good quality and a good price on sale ($150). I am familiar with suits, having been a lawyer for 8 years before seminary, but I need some specific information about suits in the pulpit or a minister. The suit color is black. It does not look at all like a tux - my first concern. I think it is appropriate in general, but I am wondering whether it might be seen as inappropriate in the pulpit. I do have a navy suit, and a lighter colored one, so *priority* is not that big an issue.

But I don't want to buy it to sit in my closet (those days of "wealth" are long gone!).

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 20, 2005)

wow. that's hard. I have a total of 4 suits, and I mix and match them with different shirts. that way I look ok.

But for preaching. I wish I could help you there, by Pastor has different flavors, but because he was always professionally dressed he looks natural in them.

But if I had to give any advice I would say, stick with the conservative colors.

pics


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 20, 2005)

That's my real question. Black is a conservative color, but is it too conservative for the pulpit? Is it only appropriate for a minister for funerals?


----------



## crhoades (Dec 20, 2005)

My favorite is a really dark gray. Hard to tell it apart from black but it is gray. Of course this brings up the genevan gown discussion again!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 20, 2005)

I like dark grey too.

Fred you can't go wrong with a navy blue, but the thing with blue is, everyone knows that you have it.


ps. you will also look much better than the people in the congregation.

[Edited on 12-20-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't think black is too conservative. There is a sort of urban legend running around in our circles that black suits are the only kind that are tax deductible by ministers. (Not that our preachers need a tax deduction).

But, at least in some the ARBCA churches I know of, a conservative black suit is almost as traditional as Calvin's scholarly robes.

Vic


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2005)

If I saw you in it, my reaction would not be to think it is too conservative. Of course, I have the fashion sense of a turnip.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 20, 2005)

Do you wear a robe over your suit while in front of the congregation?

I think it may be a little too conservative. Navy blue is as dark as I would suggest for the pulpit. I don't recall ever seeing my pastor in a black suit on any given Lord's day come to think of it. I would take other pastor's advice over mine.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 20, 2005)

The black suit you're wearing in your avatar looks like it'd be appropriate for the pulpit. I don't think it looks too conservative.


> Fred wrote:
> Sorry for asking a silly question, but I need some practical and non-theological advice.


I don't think its a silly question at all. You obviously take your preaching ministry seriously. Human nature is funny. You could preach the best sermon ever, but something so seemly insignificant as the suit you wear could potentially divert the attention away from your message. Asked later what they thought of the sermon - "I don't know about that, but did you see that pin-striped suit and pants with those blue-suede shoes he was wearing..."


----------



## py3ak (Dec 20, 2005)

I think a stovepipe hat and tailcoat would be too conservative. I think hot pink or lime green or banana yellow might be a bit much. Anything in between there wouldn't matter to me, or almost anyone else I know.


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 20, 2005)

Black shouldn't be a problem. Besides your Geneva robe will cover it.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't know anything about ministerial suits in particular, but I can say that as a congregation member, I wouldn't react to a black suit any differently than to a navy one.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> I don't know anything about ministerial suits in particular, but I can say that as a congregation member, I wouldn't react to a black suit any differently than to a navy one.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 20, 2005)

Black is not too conservative for your application. If it was, then you could reserve it to wear to the most "weighty" of occassions, like funerals, weddings, maybe every so often during a more weighty sermon, or communion, etc.

It IS a very conservative color; however, it doesn't get more conservative than speaking in the Lord's place! I say, "go for it!"


----------



## crhoades (Dec 20, 2005)

Either one should work!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Either one should work!


no you didn't, no you didn't


----------



## pastorway (Dec 20, 2005)

If you look good in black wear black. If you look pale in black, pick another color that doesn't drain you of color! Otherwise you look like a corpse, or a well dressed sick person.

Black is a good choice becuase it is handy for funerals, weddings, and other special occassions. It can be dressed up or down depending on the tie. It is versatile too when it comes to picking a tie. And the pants can be worn with a sport coat, too.

My nicest and most worn suit is a black double breasted suit. 

Phillip



[Edited on 12-20-05 by pastorway]


----------



## tdowns (Dec 20, 2005)

*Two words for you...*

Johnny Cash.

On a seriouse note, I think it would look great, on an entertaining note, listen to the Johnny Cash song about why he always wears black, it's pretty good, and has some meaning.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 20, 2005)

My pastor wears a black Geneva Gown with red facing. As for clothing color he says most '"conservative" ministers preach in black. FPCS uses black morning suit; Beeke's denom uses black suit with white "bow" tie; etc.'


----------



## cupotea (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree with Evie and Chris. The ministers at my church wear suits every Sunday, and the colour has never made a difference to me.

However (and this might sound stupid) the season might be important. Wearing a black suit in the middle of summer might look odd, or at least uncomfortable.


----------



## tdowns (Dec 20, 2005)

*Man in Black Lyrics*

Man In Black Lyrics

Well, you wonder why I always dress in black,
Why you never see bright colors on my back,
And why does my appearance seem to have a somber tone.
Well, there's a reason for the things that I have on.

I wear the black for the poor and the beaten down,
Livin' in the hopeless, hungry side of town,
I wear it for the prisoner who has long paid for his crime,
But is there because he's a victim of the times.

I wear the black for those who never read,
Or listened to the words that Jesus said,
About the road to happiness through love and charity,
Why, you'd think He's talking straight to you and me.

Well, we're doin' mighty fine, I do suppose,
In our streak of lightnin' cars and fancy clothes,
But just so we're reminded of the ones who are held back,
Up front there ought 'a be a Man In Black.

I wear it for the sick and lonely old,
For the reckless ones whose bad trip left them cold,
I wear the black in mournin' for the lives that could have been,
Each week we lose a hundred fine young men.

And, I wear it for the thousands who have died,
Believen' that the Lord was on their side,
I wear it for another hundred thousand who have died,
Believen' that we all were on their side.

Well, there's things that never will be right I know,
And things need changin' everywhere you go,
But 'til we start to make a move to make a few things right,
You'll never see me wear a suit of white.

Ah, I'd love to wear a rainbow every day,
And tell the world that everything's OK,
But I'll try to carry off a little darkness on my back,
'Till things are brighter, I'm the Man In Black.


----------



## pastorway (Dec 20, 2005)

Men in Black:






Men in Black with capes:






Men in Black (scary version):






A Man in Black, with a dog in black and cars in black too:





[Edited on 12-21-05 by pastorway]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 20, 2005)

The Dutch Reformed like black suits on their ministers. In some places, you could get a stern rebuke if you didn't wear black. 

But you will probably need a black suit for some occasion so you might as well get it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a black three button suit that I wear rather frequently. It is very 'adjustable' by swithching ties and shirt colors.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 21, 2005)

I prefer dark grey. 
Black is just too hard to NOT give a power impression. 
Couple a black suit with a type-A personality and you've got a recipe for intimidating people, even if done inadvertently.


----------



## matt01 (Dec 21, 2005)

Black suit is fine. Just don't wear a plain white shirt and black tie unless you are doing something such as a funeral.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> That's my real question. Black is a conservative color, but is it too conservative for the pulpit? Is it only appropriate for a minister for funerals?



Fred....You are picking stuff to worry about. 

Have on hand to preach: 

A black suit. 
A dark dark blue suit.
A dark (charcoal) grey suit. 
A blue sport coat & khakis (maybe for an evening service)

Probably more important than colors is whether or not they are CLEAN.

Have a nice worry free day.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...





Best advice thus far.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a black one and a charcoal one and I alternate wearing them. I don't think anyone (especially in the south) is going to view a black suit as too formal.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice, folks!


----------



## crhoades (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Thanks for all the advice, folks!



So what did you decide? huh? huh? huh?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 22, 2005)

I decided to keep it (I had already bought it), and wear it this coming Lord's Day.


----------



## pastorway (Dec 22, 2005)

with a bright red tie???


----------



## py3ak (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh, Pastorway! You know Fred will have his best Christmas wreath tie! Or Maybe Santa in a sleigh.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Oh, Pastorway! You know Fred will have his best Christmas wreath tie! Or Maybe Santa in a sleigh.



I have a Grinch tie that says "You're a mean one..." which I wear for office December 25th festivities.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I have a Grinch tie that says "You're a mean one..." which I wear for office December 25th festivities.



I know what Andrew's next avatar should be!


----------



## py3ak (Dec 22, 2005)

How about a Scrooge tie?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> How about a Scrooge tie?



They cost too much which makes them "a poor excuse for picking a man's pocket every twenty-fifth of December!"


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a Christmas tie from Tabasco that is really cool. It is a visual feast. Most people don't recognise the peppers, bottles, shrimp, crawfish, etc. at first. They say, 'Wow, nice tie. . . Hey! that's neat.' You could borrrow it if you like.


----------



## pastorway (Dec 23, 2005)

Tabasco has some really great ties!! And so do I!!


----------



## JohnV (Dec 23, 2005)

In the Free Reformed Church most all ministers and elders wear a black suit, or at least own one for those special occasions, such as Lord's Supper. I remeber going to my in-law's church, a FRC, where they had a black speaker cloth background behind the minister. The Rev. wore a black suit with a white shirt, and had a dark tie too, as I recall. I sat not too far from the back. During the sermon the minister kept disappearing, going in and out of blind spots caused by the background, and the way the lights played on it from my seating place. Its the other things that were not black that kept causing things to go in and out like that. At times all I saw was a white triangular shape, broken by a dark line, which was sometimes brighter than the white shirt: the showing part of the minister's shirt and his tie. It would come and go all of a sudden. 

It was so distracting at times that I had to cease looking at him, and just look down. 

When you talk about ministers in black suits, I am reminded of this. I've got nothing against black suits; but there's nothing unorthodox about having reservations about speaker cloth backgrounds, I would think.


----------

